# American Airlines to charge for first checked bag



## amtrakwolverine

> NEW YORK —Under a plan announced Wednesday by American Airlines, passengers already forced to pay extra for amenities like earphones, meals and even snacks will have to pay $15 to check a basic piece of baggage.


http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-natio.../Airlines.Bags/


----------



## Ryan

Fuel costs have nearly doubled.

Personally, I'd rather have the option of avoiding the fee if I pack light over having ticket prices go sky high.


----------



## GG-1

HokieNav said:


> Fuel costs have nearly doubled.
> Personally, I'd rather have the option of avoiding the fee if I pack light over having ticket prices go sky high.


Aloha

I haven't read the details, but is that per round trip, or per segment, If that was per segment, and I was on AA that would add 75 dollars to my trip. And since my last flight I have managed to loose 25#, does AA give credit for that? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine

GG-1 said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel costs have nearly doubled.
> Personally, I'd rather have the option of avoiding the fee if I pack light over having ticket prices go sky high.
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> 
> I haven't read the details, but is that per round trip, or per segment, If that was per segment, and I was on AA that would add 75 dollars to my trip. And since my last flight I have managed to loose 25#, does AA give credit for that? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

i don't think you have a choice there going t charge you whether you have a pag or not. its coming as a fare increase.One of those surcharge things



> The added baggage fee amounts to a fare increase, and it comes on top of a series of ticket price increases and fuel surcharges the industry has pushed through in recent months. But it is also the industry equivalent of a trial balloon that could pop before it gets too far off the ground.


----------



## Ryan

I decided to go straight to the source and get some answers:

1. It's a one way fee, regardless of the number of segments, do your first bag would be $30 for the round trip, $50 for the second.

2. You do have a choice - this isn't a fare increase, it's a charge for checked bags. Don't want to pay the fee? Pack light and don't check any bags.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Don't want to pay to check luggage? Take Amtrak.


----------



## Heading North

I have a feeling the effects of this will be seen in the cabins... and in the security lines... I never underestimate people's ability to overpack and overcarry.

When I do fly, unless I can fit everything in my backpack, I'll always end up checking a suitcase--and with all the restrictions on liquids and miscellaneous things, it's easier to throw all that stuff in the checked bag.

Then again, my last flight was on a regional jet that couldn't hold my backpack in the overhead, so I spent three hours with absolutely zero legroom.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

Last time I flew, I decided it was an awful mistake not to be repeated. Especially the part where they dumped hot coffee in my lap and then screamed and cursed at me. It was awesome.


----------



## PRR 60

Green Maned Lion said:


> Last time I flew, I decided it was an awful mistake not to be repeated. Especially the part where they dumped hot coffee in my lap and then screamed and cursed at me. It was awesome.


That's very common. Happens all the time. My suggestion: don't fly. Ride Amtrak everywhere. That's the best deal for you.

Back on topic, remember the Southwest ad with people paying to get the magazine, open the overhead, use the bathroom? Somehow I think the Soutwest advertising folks are working on something right now.

Another aspect. What about the full plane scenario when the last to board find the overheads full and they have to take their carry-on bags forward to get checked? Do they too get charged $15? How do they pay?


----------



## MrFSS

PRR 60 said:


> My suggestion: don't fly. Ride Amtrak everywhere.


I wish I could but I have no Amtrak anywhere near where I live. I have to fly to Chicago to catch one!


----------



## jackal

MrFSS said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion: don't fly. Ride Amtrak everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could but I have no Amtrak anywhere near where I live. I have to fly to Chicago to catch one!
Click to expand...

You have it better than I do...your flight to ORD/CHI is probably 1/5 what I have to pay to catch an Amtrak train! :lol:

Regarding gate-checking: I would suspect that AA will not charge for gate-checked bags, but I'd have to read their policy to see.


----------



## MrFSS

jackal said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion: don't fly. Ride Amtrak everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could but I have no Amtrak anywhere near where I live. I have to fly to Chicago to catch one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it better than I do...your flight to ORD/CHI is probably 1/5 what I have to pay to catch an Amtrak train! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep - but you have the beautiful Alaska Railroad to ride!

I last rode the route in 2000 and enjoyed views like this.


----------



## saxman

MrFSS said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion: don't fly. Ride Amtrak everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could but I have no Amtrak anywhere near where I live. I have to fly to Chicago to catch one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it better than I do...your flight to ORD/CHI is probably 1/5 what I have to pay to catch an Amtrak train! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - but you have the beautiful Alaska Railroad to ride!
> 
> I last rode the route in 2000 and enjoyed views like this.
Click to expand...

Oh I've trying to plan a trip to Alaska to ride that train! Just can't seem to fit it in yet.

And on AA, I really think its a dumb idea, and really hope other airlines don't follow. Then they will be forced to not charge. I think a novel idea would be to start slowly raising prices. Thats essentially going to be the only way. Overseas airlines are doing a lot better because they actually charge a lot to fly. I too wonder about, how full the cabins will get, and how people will have to check their luggage at the gate. Hope they won't, because it's not exactly their own fault because they happen to board last.


----------



## printman2000

I suspect that other airlines will NOT follow American on this and AA will drop this ridiculous idea. That is the way the airlines usually work. One airline will step out with something (like higher fares) and unless they all follow, it does not last.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

I think they all will. Why not? What choice does the public have?


----------



## PRR 60

PRR 60 said:


> ...remember the Southwest ad with people paying to get the magazine, open the overhead, use the bathroom? Somehow I think the Southwest advertising folks are working on something right now.


Southwest has indeed dusted off the "nickel and dime" commercial. Four dollars to use the bathroom: one dollar for each call button activation. Flight attendant walking down the aisle with a fist-full of bills. Very amusing.


----------



## the_traveler

printman2000 said:


> I suspect that other airlines will NOT follow American on this and AA will drop this ridiculous idea. That is the way the airlines usually work. One airline will step out with something (like higher fares) and unless they all follow, it does not last.


Too late! :angry: At least US is charging for the first bag also! :angry: (And they are charging $2 for the "free" soda!)


----------



## PRR 60

the_traveler said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that other airlines will NOT follow American on this and AA will drop this ridiculous idea. That is the way the airlines usually work. One airline will step out with something (like higher fares) and unless they all follow, it does not last.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late! :angry: At least US is charging for the first bag also! :angry: (And they are charging $2 for the "free" soda!)
Click to expand...

Plus, they are charging a "processing fee" for getting "free" award tickets ($25 domestic), and they eliminated the bonus miles awarded to elite level members of Dividend Miles. Right now US management is very popular with the frequent flyer types. Over at FlyerTalk, the gripe-a-thon thread about these changes is up to 230 replies. The thread was started Thursday afternoon. Remember when Southwest was called a "no frills" carrier? Still free luggage, free sodas, no change fees, and simple one-way fares.
$2.00 for a can of soda. Gee, that's even more than Amtrak charges.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Yesterday United Sent a notice saying first bag $15 first bag $25 Second $150 overweight per direction :angry2: That means my trip next month just went up $45 by one day.


----------



## PRR 60

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> Yesterday United Sent a notice saying first bag $15 first bag $25 Second $150 overweight per direction :angry2: That means my trip next month just went up $45 by one day.


Unless bought your ticket yesterday, it is not an issue. The change only applies to tickets bought on or after June 13.


----------



## GG-1

PRR 60 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> Yesterday United Sent a notice saying first bag $15 first bag $25 Second $150 overweight per direction :angry2: That means my trip next month just went up $45 by one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless bought your ticket yesterday, it is not an issue. The change only applies to tickets bought on or after June 13.
Click to expand...

The Notice I received said for travel before July 13, My trip starts July 15, I hope that since the Tickets were paid In March that you are correct and I am not charged extra.

Aloha

Eric


----------



## PRR 60

GG-1 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> Yesterday United Sent a notice saying first bag $15 first bag $25 Second $150 overweight per direction :angry2: That means my trip next month just went up $45 by one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless bought your ticket yesterday, it is not an issue. The change only applies to tickets bought on or after June 13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Notice I received said for travel before July 13, My trip starts July 15, I hope that since the Tickets were paid In March that you are correct and I am not charged extra.
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...

You're fine. For tickets purchased between February 4 and June 12, the first bag is free and the second is $25. The first bag charge kicks in August 18 for tickets purchased June 13 or after.

United Baggage policy


----------



## GG-1

PRR 60 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> Yesterday United Sent a notice saying first bag $15 first bag $25 Second $150 overweight per direction :angry2: That means my trip next month just went up $45 by one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless bought your ticket yesterday, it is not an issue. The change only applies to tickets bought on or after June 13.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Notice I received said for travel before July 13, My trip starts July 15, I hope that since the Tickets were paid In March that you are correct and I am not charged extra.
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Eric
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're fine. For tickets purchased between February 4 and June 12, the first bag is free and the second is $25. The first bag charge kicks in August 18 for tickets purchased June 13 or after.
> 
> United Baggage policy
Click to expand...

Aloha

Got a new notice today with the August 18,th Date.

Mahalo


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

I hate flying- I have pledged to travel Amtrak the rest of my life... but they REALLY need to fill those service gaps that's the only thing intercity airlines have going for them- little gaps in transportation.


----------



## GG-1

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I hate flying- I have pledged to travel Amtrak the rest of my life... but they REALLY need to fill those service gaps that's the only thing intercity airlines have going for them- little gaps in transportation.


Aloha

Without flying I can't get to the AU gathering, a bridge is not in my life time and cruises waaaaay toooo much money :huh:

Enjoy your trips.

Eric


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

GG-1 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate flying- I have pledged to travel Amtrak the rest of my life... but they REALLY need to fill those service gaps that's the only thing intercity airlines have going for them- little gaps in transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha
> 
> Without flying I can't get to the AU gathering, a bridge is not in my life time and cruises waaaaay toooo much money :huh:
> 
> Enjoy your trips.
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...

Underwater train!

Well Hawaii is a service gap all right- but then there are the service gaps Amtrak can help... like say... Las Vegas?

I want the Desert Wind!


----------



## GG-1

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I want the Desert Wind!


So Do I!

I forget at the moment when I rode it to get to a convention. The next time the convention was held, Amtrak tried to put me on a bus, without saying it was a bus. The agent could not comprehend my not wanting to spend 5 hour on a "motor coach" to 50 minutes more on a direct flight.

An if I semi retire to Vegas that would be the easy way to visit the kids.

Aloha


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

> The next time the convention was held, Amtrak tried to put me on a bus, without saying it was a bus.


On airlines they try and tell you "you're on your own" they end up saying "go to hell" then don't get why you're mad.

Seriously, was ridership that bad? Did nobody want to go to Vegas?

Even an LAX- Vegas short(er) distance train would be nice. Any connection whatsoever!

That isn't a 'motor coach'


----------

